# Portrait lens?



## bobmax (Jan 5, 2013)

What do you guys recommend as  the best portrait lens to get for a M43 Camera?


----------



## Balinus (Jan 5, 2013)

Look here : http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/mirrorless-cameras/307417-m43-primes-portrait-half-body.html

Abstract of the thread: The Olympus 45mm f/1.8 seems a popular choice.


----------



## bobmax (Jan 5, 2013)

thanks for that thread Balinus ( that'll teach me to search more thoroughly )
Yes the Oly 45 does appear to be a favourite on other forums too.


----------



## BrianV (Jan 7, 2013)

Are you looking for native mount lenses only, or are you looking at manual focus lenses with an adapter?


----------

